# Fergies London Bridge



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 13, 2006)

I personally don't like it, It sounds way to much like holla back girl by gwen stefaini , Which I liked , but this is almost the exact same beat, not very original


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

She's HoTT! I got to see Gwen and Fergie/BEP in concert last year!!! They rocked the stage


----------



## Raerae (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out what she's implying with her "london bridge goes down."  They were talking about it on KissFM, but woulnd't say lol...  I'm assuming it's something naughty lol.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 13, 2006)

i really like this song. hmm, never woulda made the comparison to "hollaback girl" though; "london bridge" sounds way more in your face, like the actual sound of her voice.


----------



## User34 (Aug 13, 2006)

it does remind me a BIT  of holla back.  I was thinking this song was such a joke when I heard it but it's ( and after numerous times of making fun of it....so i'm ashamed to say..) pretty catchy.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

This  came on my Ipod last night while we were in the truck and it started out "OH SHIT!" and my 4 y/o said OH SHIT! right afterward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We had to have a talk about appropriate language. 
If I'd KNOWN it was coming on, I wouldn't have played it. :/


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 13, 2006)

the fergie ferg part made me laugh.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_This  came on my Ipod last night while we were in the truck and it started out "OH SHIT!" and my 4 y/o said OH SHIT! right afterward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We had to have a talk about appropriate language. 
If I'd KNOWN it was coming on, I wouldn't have played it. :/_

 
Hahaha... Thats totally an, "oh shit" moment LOL


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 13, 2006)

haha speaking of Kids repeating things my friends son, spent the day with his dad, (they are no longer together) .. So she and her mom (his grandma) pick him up from dads house and the boy Gets in the car and says" Grandma... your a big fat witch" 

They asked where he heard that

"daddy"

haha it was classic


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_haha speaking of Kids repeating things my friends son, spent the day with his dad, (they are no longer together) .. So she and her mom (his grandma) pick him up from dads house and the boy Gets in the car and says" Grandma... your a big fat witch" 

They asked where he heard that

"daddy"

haha it was classic_


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_This  came on my Ipod last night while we were in the truck and it started out "OH SHIT!" and my 4 y/o said OH SHIT! right afterward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We had to have a talk about appropriate language. 
If I'd KNOWN it was coming on, I wouldn't have played it. :/_

 
Me too! Omg. She repeated "Oh shit!" in such a puzzling & confused way. Then she says "Mommy....that's a bad word huh? That's what Daddy says when he forgots somethings" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The song is ok. I just loathe the way she says "I'm sucha lady but I'm dancin like a hooeeee" *shudders*. Other than that its alright. I heard somewhere that "London Bridges" is referring to her panties :shrug:. Don't know if its true.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 13, 2006)

i'm assuming she's spreading her legs when the london bridge comes down!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2006)

love it! love the beat, love fergie! she looks great in the video too! i'm so buying her album when it comes out in september :nod:


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 14, 2006)

This one will be a hit!  I knew it the first time I heard it!  Great beat, great sound...It'll be played over the radio till we all get tired of it! Guaranteed


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't care for this song, and I did feel it was Gwen-esque right down to the two girls walking around with her. Kinda like Gwen's Hara juku girls.

On the other note....my son is three, and I overheard him singing...."Meet me at the club, it's going down." I was like WTF!!! He doesn't even know where the club is!!!! LOL I think he heard that song on a commercial, because I don't even like that song.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 16, 2006)

No matter how hard I try, I cannot accept her. I don't enjoy her music at all. Its so unorignal and "BLAH".


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 16, 2006)

i hate this song
she looks like a complete tart (nicely put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol) in the whole video
and it would help it the lyrics made any sense


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 17, 2006)

i love this song like no other..... her style of music is so different


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I don't care for this song, and I did feel it was Gwen-esque right down to the two girls walking around with her. Kinda like Gwen's Hara juku girls.

On the other note....my son is three, and I overheard him singing...."Meet me at the club, it's going down." I was like WTF!!! He doesn't even know where the club is!!!! LOL I think he heard that song on a commercial, because I don't even like that song. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


ha Ha Feather, we need to get up wit the kiddies then... b/c my 2 year old walks around singing that song lol its so funny


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_ha Ha Feather, we need to get up wit the kiddies then... b/c my 2 year old walks around singing that song lol its so funny_

 
LOL, Hey we dont' live that far away.


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Aug 17, 2006)

I wouldn't mind the song if it wouldn't get stuck in my head all day long! it gets a little annoying when you're at the office and all you can think of is "fergie ferg love u love u long time" but is there a fergie album coming soon or is it just for fun? I wonder what the rest will sound like


----------



## aziajs (Aug 17, 2006)

"I'm such a lady but I'm dancing like a ho"

I really like the song.  I like Fergie, though.  She's a little weird, kinda different.  I liked her when she was in Wild Orchid too.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 19, 2006)

i heard part of it last night (i dont really listen to the radio, i'm not big into rap or any mainstream music really) and i was surprised....it sounded pretty catchy. it's more of a song you'd get stuck in your head and drive yourself crazy with, rather than sing because you want to. i have to admit, she has a really nice voice though


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Aug 19, 2006)

I really dont like it.






 I just feel music, in general, is in a rut, right now - or it could be me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - everything and everybody is just sooooo unoriginal!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_I personally don't like it, It sounds way to much like holla back girl by gwen stefaini , Which I liked , but this is almost the exact same beat, not very original_

 
Fergie is super hot, but this song sucks.
It's too bad.


----------



## JesusShaves (Aug 27, 2006)

WHY ON EARTH ARE THEY SHOWING TOWER BRIDGE ? London bridge is the NEXT bridge across on the river, stupidos.  You'd think that if they want to include said bridge in the song they'd show the right one! 

im surprised she couldnt fit in her trade mark 'LA LA LA LA' in there! That songs not bad... but its not too good either!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2006)

it's WAY too similar to Hollaback Girl for me. my boyfriend's mom listens to KissFM in the kitchen and we were in the living room the other night playing with the cats and that song came on, i had to go into the kitchen and listen a little closer because i could have sworn it was a remix of Hollaback Girl hahaha!

it is a pretty catchy song though...but so was Hollaback Girl, so i guess..if it works for Gwen, rip it off and make it work for you too! the beat in the beginning with the background vocals is HIGHLY remeniscent of Missy Elliott's stuff, too. but again, it worked for her, so why shouldn't it work for Fergie?

anyway, most of BEP's beats are blatantly ripped off, so Fergie probably doesn't know any better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not trying to trash BEP, i liked Elephunk (i dunno if it was for BEP or for the guest appreance by Papa Roach..but i did like it haha)


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 2, 2006)

hahaha i just said now i wanna hear it and my hubby yelled "BULLSHIT! fergie is not allowed in this house" lol now he's whining "no fergie" hahahaha


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 2, 2006)

stupid. but catchy if that makes sense.... OH SHIT! lmao


----------



## Uchina (Sep 10, 2006)

This song is so bad that at first I thought Tila Tequila finally made the radio.  

Who the hell decided to give her a microphone??!!


----------

